# Writer's block is taking over me!



## Theoriae (Sep 11, 2009)

I am sure people have complained of this before, and I will not be the last but..

I must be losing my mind!

I've been dealing with some writer's bloc for some time now. Its hard to describe what I'm going through, but I've been trying like vain to write but forcing only makes it worse. I've got some great ideas for stories and characters but in the last few days I have written very little. I am getting tired of this. Trying to get the actual story ideas down has proved fruitless as well.

Any words of advice or inspiration?

Because I'm going mad here folks.


----------



## BitofaDreamer (Sep 11, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=46071 This is helpful.

I'm a firm believer in the "take a break for a few days" strategy. It helps me. Of course, everyone has a different way of solving it, so it's more a matter of finding what works for you. But taking breaks is pretty universal, it seems to me.


----------



## GraemeLion (Sep 11, 2009)

I am seldom blocked anymore because I make it a habit to write daily.  I also use outlines and scenes and what not to make sure I have something I can do.

I've found personally that being blocked is a sure sign that you don't know where to go next.  The only cure to that is to figure out where to go, and get there.


----------



## Theoriae (Sep 11, 2009)

BitofaDreamer said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=46071 This is helpful.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in the "take a break for a few days" strategy. It helps me. Of course, everyone has a different way of solving it, so it's more a matter of finding what works for you. But taking breaks is pretty universal, it seems to me.



Thank you for the link. That gave me a bit of hope, but I've been dealing with the block for a few months. I think its become an ugly habit. I have this feeling I'm going to be fighting this tooth and nail.


----------



## Theoriae (Sep 11, 2009)

redcard said:


> I am seldom blocked anymore because I make it a habit to write daily.  I also use outlines and scenes and what not to make sure I have something I can do.
> 
> I've found personally that being blocked is a sure sign that you don't know where to go next.  The only cure to that is to figure out where to go, and get there.



Great advice. I have had many moments where I don't know where I'm going. So this may be a positive sign then a negative one. Thank you.


----------

